# Breeding Gold Stripe Maroon Clowns



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone have any experience, knowledge, or links to information on Care & Breeding of Gold Striped Maroon Clowns? We've just adopted a mated pair, and would like to try our hands at breeding them. Ive been on the hunt for specific info, but I'll take info from as many sources as I can find.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a freshwater and marine aquarium magazine, with like 9 pages on breedings clowns. 

It doesn't really say exactly what kind of clown though, it mentions the false percula, as well as the maroon, and clarkii being prolific breeders in captivity. But if your interested in what the article says I'd be glad to write it out for you?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

That sounds like an awful lot of work, Any chance you could just list the details (magazine name, issue, issue date, title and author of the article), and we could try and search out the article online, or I can look for a copy of the issue)

I really appreciate your willingness to put fourth all of that effort on my behalf though, Thank you.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Haha phew, I didn't think about that. It would have been a fair amount of work to write it out. It is like 9 pages but of course theres like a million ads shoved in there too. 

I only have one of these magazines, I would love to get a subscription, its a good read. Anyways, the spine of the magazine reads "Freshwater and Marine Aquarium Magazine, Volume 31 . Number 1, January 2008"

Lol so basically its the Freshwater and marine aquarium magazine that came out in January 08. I wasn't sure if the volume helped at all, the cover has a firemouth cichlid on it. 

I hope this helps!

Edit: Sorry I forgot to mention the name of the author and what the article is called. The article is "Clownfish Breeding Mastery" And the writer is Jeremy Gosnell


----------

